# Jacob Maltese



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Cute new female pup! And from our beautiful Cadeau too!!

http://www.jacobmaltese.com/images/red_%20girl_%20head.jpg

Oh, and look how pretty Dreamy is (the dam)

[attachment=61499:dreamy2.jpg]


----------



## remy (Jul 9, 2009)

cute!


----------

